# Gaming PC für Sohnemann



## groundcontrol (23. Dezember 2015)

*Gaming PC für Sohnemann*

Hallo Forum,

Sohnemann (11) hat gespart und  morgen Abend ist die nötige Summe wohl erreich.


Ich wollte Ihm folgendes Zusammenschrauben:

[SIZE=-1]PC-Netzteil[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]TN5V20[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W

[SIZE=-1]DVD-Brenner[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]CEBU60[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Samsung SH-224FB/BEBE

SSD
[SIZE=-1]Samsung MZ-75E500B 500 GB[/SIZE]

RAM
[SIZE=-1]Kingston HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR3-[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]1600 Kit

CPU
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1231V3

Graka
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]MSI GeForce GTX960 4GD5T OC

MB
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer

[/SIZE]Gehäuse was ihm halt gefällt..

so ca. 1000€ sind vorhanden, gerne sparen wir noch etwas ein, wenn es sinn macht lege ich auch noch mal etwas drauf.

Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzung.

Danke und frohe Weihnachten
groundcontrol
[/SIZE]

[/SIZE]


----------



## Golgomaph (24. Dezember 2015)

01:31 Uhr .... Morgen!

Also wage mich mal daran eine möglichst kompetente Einschätzung abzuliefern, warte aber auf jeden Fall auf die Profis! 

Ich nehme mal an, dein Sohn möchte hauptsächlich zocken .. reine Vermutung  Ich denke mal dafür wäre eine HDD mit 1 oder vielleicht 2 TB sinnvoller als eine 500GB SSD .. klar werden die immer billiger etc. aber da man wohl sowieso keine Vorteile in Spielen hat, außer einer kürzeren Ladezeit, würde es da eine HDD genau so tun. Was wiederum nicht heißt, dass du nicht beispielsweise zu einer 120GB oder 250GB SSD für Windows greifen kannst! Auf letztere könnte man dann eben noch einiges an beispielsweise Urlaubsbildern oder sonstigem verlegen. 

Ich weiß ja nicht in welche Richtung es spieletechnisch bei deinem Junior geht, aber wenn er vor hat "relativ" neue Titel auf der Kiste anzuschmeißen, wird die nötige Speicherkapazität mit der Zeit immens ansteigen, dass kann ich dir aus eigenen Erfahrungen sagen ^^. Ist echt verrückt, wie die 1000GB, die ich NUR für Spiele vorgesehen hatte, langsam dahin entschwanden, ich denke das wäre keine Fehlinvestition.
Eine 250GB SSD befindet sich momentan wohl so um die 80€ .. dann hättest du ungefähr 70€ gespart. Davon ne 1TB-Platte (~45€), dann zahlst du in der Summe ein bisschen weniger und hast gleichzeitig das Zweieinhalb-Fache an freiem Speicher! 

Beim RAM habe ich mal kurz geschaut, je nachdem welchen HyperX du jetzt vorgesehen hattest, wäre der hier ein wenig günstiger:
8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport
Allerdings, wenn du nicht gerade zum "Kingston HyperX Beast" greifen wolltest, nur ein paar Euro. Wenn dir also der besser gefällt, warum nicht! 

CPU passt auch gut, dazu wäre aber ein kleiner Tower-CPU-Kühler sehr empfehlenswert. Der arbeitet halt um einiges leiser und effizienter als der Intel-Boxed-Kühler, sieht auch schicker aus! 
Spontan beispielsweise: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler

Beim Mainboard kannst du beruhigt zu einem H97-Board greifen. Die Z-Boards sind vor allem für übertaktbare CPUs geeignet, und der Xeon ist sowieso so gut wie nicht übertaktbar.

Möchtest du ein Board mit ungefähr gleichem Design würde das "H97 Performance" vom selben Hersteller in Frage kommen:
8587868 - ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance Intel H97

Noch billiger wäre beispielsweise das hier:
8587869 - ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual

Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich allerdings auch überfragt, ich meine die hat ein nicht so tolles Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wie gleichstarke Kontrahenten von AMD, aber warten wir am besten auf die Gebildeten ^^

Ich habe jetzt zum Schluss mal alles geschwind zusammengestellt, dein Laufwerk gibts bei Mindfactory nicht, weswegen ich stattdessen einfach noch 10€ draufgerechnet habe. Ohne Gehäuse und Grafikkarte befindest du dich jetzt so bei ungefähr 660€. 
Zählst du da jetzt noch ein Gehäuse für 40€ drauf, wärst du bei ~700€. Dann hättest du noch ~300€ bis zu deiner Obergrenze. 
Allerdings bekommst du, wenn du lediglich 14€ drauflegst, schon die erste GTX970, die würde sich auf jeden Fall lohnen.

Das wars erstmal von mir, ich hoffe ich habe nicht völligen Humbug verfasst, aber das wird sich wohl bald zeigen anhand der nächsten Kommentare  Und wenn nicht konnte ich dir hoffentlich ein wenig helfen!  Frohes Fest!


----------



## groundcontrol (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Golgomaph,

Vielen dank für Deine Empfehlung. Mit der SSD hast Du auf jeden fall recht, ich wähle ein 250 GB Modell und eine TB platte habe ich auch noch rumfliegen die ich einbauen kann.
Eine GTX 970 ist wohl auch die bessere Wahl ich habe da mal Benchmarks gelesen die bestätigen dies auch. (Stehe halt irgendwie auf Nvidia da ich die schon immer hatte)

Ein MB wäre mir von MSI, Gigabyte oder ASUS lieber da ich mit denen nur gute Erfahrung gemacht habe und ASrock früher nie so dolle war- aber das ist wohl heute anders. USB 3.1 sollte an Bord sein und gerne eine ordentliche Soundschnittstelle.

RAM muss nicht hübsch sein - Monitor dieser:27" (68,58cm) Samsung S27D390H schwarz

Mit Windows bin ich dann bei ca: 1200€

Danke für eure Tipps
groundcontrol


----------



## groundcontrol (24. Dezember 2015)

so,..

mal neu zusammengestellt:


SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC

Graka: 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0

RAM: 8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport

MB: 62064 - Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Intel H97 So.1150 Dual

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX

Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze

Tower: 8603521 - Sharkoon VG4-W mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower

Windows: Microsoft Windows 10 Home 64 Bit Deutsch DSP/SB

DVD habe ich noch rumfliegen..

Bei dem Board und Grafikkarte bin ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher welche ich nehmen soll., gerne lege ich noch etwas drauf wenn es Sinn macht..

LG und Frohe Weihnachten
groundcontrol


----------



## Golgomaph (24. Dezember 2015)

Morgen!

Also, das Mainboard dass du jetzt gewählt hast ist völlig okay. Ich hatte das "Asrock Fatal1ty H97 Performance" oben als Beispiel genannt, da du ja ursprünglich zum Z97 Killer, auch von Asrock, greifen wolltest 
Natürlich kannst du auch zu anderen Herstellern greifen, die Unterschiede sind wohl eher gering, natürlich kannst du dir auch mal genau die Spezifikationen der verschiedenen Mainboards durchlesen, aber falsch machen tust du dem Gigabyte auch nix ^^
Da ich es aber gerade sehe, das Gehäuse dass du gewählt hast ist natürlich schon "sehr grün" ^^. Da es auch noch ein Sichtfenster hat .. ich weiß nicht ob sich eine grüne Gehäuse-Innenwand zusammen mit einem gelben Mainboard und einer roten Grafikkarte (Die 970 von MSI ist in diesem Fall rot) so gut macht  Wollte ich nur kurz anfügen, wenn das Sichtfenster eh verdeckt ist wäre dass ja auch egal. 

Nächster Punkt wäre da eben genau die GTX970 von MSI, da hast du nämlich direkt zu eine der teuersten gegriffen ^^
Wenn du da zum Beispiel zu Zotac 62728 - 4096MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 Dual Fan Aktiv oder Inno3D oder KFA2 greifst, sparst du eine Menge und viel geben die sich alle nicht.
Wenn du definitiv NVidia haben möchtest, okay, allerdings gäbe es auf der anderen Seite zum Beispiel die R9 390 von AMD, die würde zwar das doppelte an Strom fressen, besäße aber auch mehr als das Doppelte an Videospeicher (momentan bei FULL HD überhaupt kein Vorteil, später EVENTUELL ein kleiner Vorteil) und wäre dazu noch ein kleinen Ticken schneller  "Mehr als das Doppelte" schreibe ich, weil die GTX 970 ja bekanntermaßen ein Speicherproblem hat, sprich sie hat eigentlich nur 3,5GB anstatt 4GB VRAM. Das grenzt aktuell in keinster Weise ein, weil aktuelle Titel die 3,5GB-Grenze in keiner Situation überschreiten. Vielleicht kommt zwischendrin mal ein Titel raus, bei dem es mit der 970 dann am Grafikspeicher harpert, aber spätestens bei darauffolgenden Titeln wird einfach der Takt, also die Leistung der Karte an sich, nicht ausreichen. Und somit bringen 8GB Videospeicher der AMD dann auch reichlich wenig ^^.  

Steht denn der Monitor schon zu Hause? Denn wenn nicht würde ich an deiner Stelle zu 24 Zoll greifen, angeblich wird das Bild bei 27" und 1920x1080 Pixeln (FullHD) etwas grobpixelig, weil die Pixel ja über eine größere Fläche verteilt sind. 24 Zoll sind so geläufig beim Zocken auf Full HD und auch angenehm groß. 



> DVD habe ich noch rumfliegen..


Heißt dass du hast schon eine Windows-Lizenz? Denn falls nicht, schau doch mal ob du vielleicht auf nem alten Rechner noch ein Windows installiert hast, welches du nicht mehr brauchst. Ich glaube man kann die recht einfach übertragen, Windows Key auslesen, Windows deinstallieren, auf dem neuen Rechner installieren und Key eingeben. Bei Bedarf dann natürlich noch kostenlos auf Windows 10 upgraden. 

Nochmal zum Punkt Gehäuse:
Ein 11-jähriger möchte sicherlich etwas protziges neben dem Schreibtisch, und genau da wird es halt im Bereich 0-50€ schwer. Aber du kannst zum Beispiel bei Mindfactory einfach bei der Sparte Gehäuse "Miditower one Netzteil" auswählen und bei "Auswahl verfeinern" dann nach Wunsch ein paar Dinge mit rein packen. Es sollte allerdings jetzt nicht an einem beleuchteten Lüfter harpern, die kann man zur Not ja auch einzeln kaufen und mit rein schrauben. Allerdings solltest du noch auf die maximale Grafikkartenlänge und CPU-Kühler-Höhe achten. Der Alpenföhn Brocken Eco scheint 150mm hoch zu sein, bei der Grafikkarte deiner Wahl halt mal googeln welche Maße die hat.

Bezüglich deiner HDD die du ja bereits zu Hause hast, ist die sehr alt? Denn in dem Bereich hat sich ja auch ein bisschen was getan, halt mal schauen wv Umdrehungen die hat. Aber so entscheidend ist dass auch nicht 

MfG Golgo


----------



## Bonkic (24. Dezember 2015)

ein 1.000-euro-pc für einen 11jährigen?
bisschen überdimensioniert, würde ich meinen.
sollte man den betrag nicht vielleicht aufteilen? 
selbst für die hälfte bekommt man schon einen rechner, mit dem man durchaus was anfangen kann.

ist nur meine bescheidene meinung zum thema.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich die Frage stellen darf:
Was spielt der Sohnemann überwiegend? Wenn es keine "Grafik-Huren-Games" () sind würden es auch ein kleinerer Quad Core und eine Mittelklasse-Graka tun, da spart locker 100-200 Euro.

@Bonkic

Also wenn ich an meinen ersten Rechner mit 13 oder 14 Jahren zurückdenke, ein DX2-66... Dafür haben meine Eltern seinerzeit auch stolze 2000 Mark hingelegen müssen . So extrem hoch liegt das Preisziel nun auch wieder nicht. Und wenn es eh eisern zusammengespart wurde, warum denn nicht?


----------



## Golgomaph (24. Dezember 2015)

Ja, das war zugegeben auch mein erster Gedanke. Das wäre definitiv mal interessant was er so zockt. Auf der anderen Seite wollte er halt nur wissen ob sein Setup Sinn macht, ist an sich natürlich seine Entscheidung ob er da direkt 1000€ investieren möchte ^^ Ich tippe mal darauf dass er Minecraft spielt .. ?


----------



## groundcontrol (24. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Tips,

@ Golgomaph das mit dem monitor stimmt natürlich, das überdenke ich noch einmal auch der Tipp mit der Zotac ist gut danke!

Ja er spielt Minecraft,  aber auch andere Spiele die von einer ordentlichen Grafikkarte profitieren.

Naja wenn er schon so lange spart  soll es auch was vernünftiges sein was die nächsten Jahre noch spaß macht.

In dieser Klasse soll es sich schon bewegen ..


----------



## Golgomaph (24. Dezember 2015)

Die Frage ist halt, ob er vor allem vor hat neue Titel zu zocken. Es gibt viele Spiele die von guter Grafik profitieren, allerdings ist Minecraft halt ein sehr schwieriges Thema. Da kommts drauf an was er draus macht, reines Minecraft flüssig spielen zu können erfordert jetzt keine High-End-Karte, allerdings kann man aus Minecraft so viel rausholen dass es selbst eine 980 langsam aber sicher in die Knie zwingt. Da spreche ich vor allem von unoptimierten Shaderpacks und anderen Dingen, das zieht halt schon sehr viel Leistung. 

Gut, ab einem bestimmten Alter fängt auch er an andere Dinge zu zocken, wenn er die Lust am Gaming nicht verloren hat. Und spätestens dann wird sich so ein Rechner schon lohnen, wenn man zum Beispiel mal einen neue Titel ausprobieren möchte.
Aber nur für Minecraft 1000€ ist halt schon happig, in ungefähr 2 Jahren müsstest du wohl sowieso die Grafikkarte tauschen um wieder bereit für High- und Ultra-Settings bei Neuerscheinungen zu sein. 
Aber dass ist wie gesagt deine Entscheidung, Punkt.


----------



## groundcontrol (24. Dezember 2015)

hatte ja geschrieben das er auch andere Spiele spielt


----------



## Batze (24. Dezember 2015)

Kann es sein das ich im falschem Film bin?
Ein 11 Jähriger hat gespart für einen Top PC?

Sorry wenn ich das mal wieder so direkt ausdrücke, aber 11 Jahre Alt und so einen PC oder überhaupt das Thema High End Gaming. Sonst habt ihr aber keine Probleme bei euch?

Schick deinen Sprößling nach draußen zum Fussball spielen oder sonst welchen Freizeit Aktivitäten, aber doch nicht an einen 1000€ PC, oder überhaupt an die Glotze. Mit 11 Jahren, sorry, aber da sollte mal das Jugendamt aktiv werden bei so etwas. 
Bei solchen Eltern kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. 
11 Jahre alt und du machst dir Gedanken über den PC deines Ablegers? Wie Krank bist du denn?

Ich überlege gerade *ELF Jahre alt*. Also so langsam reicht es wirklich.

Und alle hier geben noch Tipps. Unfassbar.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Dezember 2015)

hast du 'ne weihnachtsdepression oder spielst du nur den grinch, batze?
meine güte, mäßige dich mal ein bisschen!


----------



## Batze (24. Dezember 2015)

Wieso, hast doch selbst weiter oben gesagt das es dir, sagen wir mal suspekt ist, ich habe es nur etwas anders umschrieben.

Oder findest du das so toll? 11 Jahre Alt. Also ich bitte dich.
Denke nicht. Du denkst eventuell das gleiche wie ich, warst aber nur zu feige es so direkt auszudrücken wie ich. Gedacht hast du wohl eventuell das selbe, mit Recht.


----------



## groundcontrol (24. Dezember 2015)

Batze, alles klar bei Dir? 

Ich muss mich ja nicht rechtfertigen aber ich tue es trotzdem..

Im Alter von fast 12 Jahren ist es mittlerweile Usus das ein Jugendlicher einen Pc braucht. Auch für die Schule und gerade dafür. Welches Kind der Welt kauft sich den heutzutage Selbst? wie auch?
Und was spricht dagegen das mein Junior Geburtstag, Weihnachten und Taschengeld spart um sich die Playstation die fast alle Klassenkameraden mittlerweile haben (er nicht) in seinen ersten PC quasi mit einbaut.

Diese Reaktionen sind einfach nur lächerlich. 

Allen trotzdem ein Schönes Weihnachtsfest und recht herzlichen Dank für die sehr Hilfreichen Tips.
Ganz besonders an Golgomaph  TOP


----------



## groundcontrol (25. Dezember 2015)

PS: Bonikic ist nicht feige sondern höflich und hat mir mit seiner ehrlichen Meinung eine Rat gegeben.  Unfassbar ist das Du mich als Krank bezeichnest und als Suspekt empfinde ich Typen die offensichtlich ein Neidproblem haben.

Wenn Du Kinder hast und Dir keine Gedanken darüber machst wie gut sie Ihr erspartes anlegen ist das Dein Problem.

Bist wohl heut leer ausgegangen?

sorry eigentlich ist das nicht mein Niveau...


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2015)

groundcontrol schrieb:


> Allen trotzdem ein Schönes Weihnachtsfest und recht herzlichen Dank für die sehr Hilfreichen Tips.
> Ganz besonders an Golgomaph  TOP


  Dein Setting ist passend, und wenn der Sohnemann das Geld zusammengespart hat + noch eine Beteiligung von Euch und vlt noch Verwandten, dann soll man auch ruhig ne GTX 970 nehmen und nicht aus rein "erzieherischen Gründen" nur nen core i3 mit ner GTX 950 oder so...

  ich weiß auch nicht, warum Batze das scheinbar so realitätsfern findet, dass es für einen 1000€-PC reicht. Viele Kids bekommen mal eben ne PS4 oder ein Smartphone usw., so dass an Weihnachtsgeschenken schnell mal 300-500€ zusammenkommen. Wenn man sich das nun als Bargeld wünscht und auch zum Geburtstag schon was bekam und auch den Rest des Jahres immer mal wieder was gespart hat,  vlt. auch mal hier, mal da nen 10er für Rasenmähen oder so, dann kommen die 1000€ nach nem Jahr durchaus zusammen. 

Vielleicht dachte er, du willst uns verarschen, weil er solche Familien nicht kennt - keine Ahnung...  klar kann man drüber diskutieren, ob und welche Wünsche man erfüllen sollte, aber wenn, dann mit einem normalen Tonfall und ohne Unterstellungen (wir wissen ja nicht, wie lange er gespart hat und wie viel heute noch als Geschenk dazukamen    und so oder so: in dem Alter kennen viele Kindern die Relationen gar nicht, die verstehen nicht wirklich, dass 200€ mehr für einen "guten" PC ganz schön viel Geld sind, sondern die freuen sich einfach über den PC. Ich hab zb damals nen C64 bekommen, und ich hatte da keine Ahnung, ob das nun ein Geschenk war, das an sich doppelt so teuer war wie ein "normales" Weihnachten oder nicht.

Ein 1000€-PC, das geht natürlich nicht in ner Hartz IV-Familie, das ist klar. Aber bei Familien von normal Berufstätigen mit vlt noch spendablen Großeltern und Patenonkel/Tante kommt da schon einiges zusammen. Und wenn ihr sogar ne gutverdienende Familie ist, wäre es sowieso Null Problem. In meiner Klasse haben zB die Kinder der "Reichen" in dem Alter mal eben ein 2000DM-Mountainbike bekommen usw., und zwar ohne dass die Kids da nen Eigenanteil beisteuerten. Und bei nem PC seh ich da nun auch echt keinen großen Kritikpunkt. WENN man für sein Kind einen PC "zulässt", dann macht es keinen Sinn, absichtlich eine schwächere Hardware einzubauen als die, die man sich problemlos leisten kann. Das finde ich viel weniger "schlimm" als wenn es hier um ein 300€-Smartphone ginge, denn damit würde man das Thema "Satussymbol haben wollen" bedienen, zudem hat er das dann immer dabei, und so ein Ding geht in dem Alter superschnell kaputt. Der PC aber steht zu Hause, mit dem "protzt" man nicht rum, und der wird auch keiner Beschädigungsgefahr ausgesetzt


----------



## groundcontrol (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,

mein ganz Herzlichen Dank nochmal speziell an Golgomaph und Herbboy,

ich habe eure hilfreichen Hinweise noch mal einfließen lassen und möchte wenn der Junge übermorgen wieder da ist final mit ihm gemeinsam bestellen (Ist noch bei seinem Erzeuger)

Den PC möchten wir dann gemeinsam aufbauen, hierbei möchte ich Ihm auch die Technik die hinter so einem PC steckt etwas näher bringen. 

Offen ist (zumindest für mich) noch das Thema Gehäuse, da muss ja die Grafikkarte reinpassen. Er mag es wenn es grün Leuchtet (seine Lieblingsfarbe)  Größe Midi wäre klasse kann aber auch ein Big-Tower werden - und am beste Leise. Schön wäre  da was unter 100€ zu finden.

Was ich jetzt gewählt habe wäre:     Verbesserungsvorschläge sehr herzlich willkommen, Grundsatzdiskussionen - nö.

RAM: 8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport

SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC

Graka. 4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 Black Edition Aktiv PCIe  ist die ok oder besser eine andere 970er?

Board: 62064 - Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Intel H97 So.1150 Dual  da leg ich auch gerne was drauf wenn es was  viel besseres gibt.

Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze  gerne auch ein günstigeres..

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX

Monitor: 8585714 - 24" (60,96cm) Samsung S24D300H schwarz  wegen Empfehlung 24 Zoll ist der OK?

Gehäuse: 8603521 - Sharkoon VG4-W mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower sein Favorit, kann man den nehmen, passt Graka rein oder besser etwas mehr ausgeben?

Maus: Logitech G502 Proteus Core USB schwarz (kabelgebunden) haben seine Kumpels .. günstigere gerne wenn ok..

Tastatur: Logitech G910 Orion Spark RGB Romer-G USB Deutsch  hmm will er unbedingt..



Jetzt schon mal vielen Herzlichen Dank.
Groundcontrol


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2015)

groundcontrol schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> 
> mein ganz Herzlichen Dank nochmal speziell an Golgomaph und Herbboy,
> 
> ...


 da werf ich Sharkoon in den Raum, die haben 4-5 passende Gehäuse, die zwischen 30 und 90 Euro kosten und auch als Version mit greenlantern-LEDs zu haben sind     Das VG4-W wäre da ebenfalls dabei.  Und auch von 2-3 anderen Hersteller gibt es solche Gehäuse - schau einfach mal hier PC-Gehäuse im Preisvergleich  Die haben alle haben Platz für mind 30cm lange Karten, 16cm hohe CPU-Kühler, 2x USB3.0 vorne, das VG4-W und BD28 finde ich bei Preis-Leistung passend, aber vlt findet er auch das Raidmax besonders cool, kostet dann halt eher 70€ und ist nicht so leicht zu haben. hier auch ein kleiner Test Raidmax Viper GX - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net




> Graka. 4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 Black Edition Aktiv PCIe  ist die ok oder besser eine andere 970er?


 Nicht nehmen! Die hat nur EINEN Lüfter und nur die Nvidia-Standardkühlung, das ist lauter - nimm eine mit zwei oder drei inkl. Kühlung des jeweiligen Herstellers!



> Board: 62064 - Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Intel H97 So.1150 Dual  da leg ich auch gerne was drauf wenn es was  viel besseres gibt.


 nö, das ist gut.



> Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze  gerne auch ein günstigeres..


 das hier zB , wenn es nicht unbedingt Kabelmanagement haben muss 8487607 - 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular  aber ansonsten passt das L8 CM gut.



> Maus: Logitech G502 Proteus Core USB schwarz (kabelgebunden) haben seine Kumpels .. günstigere gerne wenn ok.


 ich hab die G402 bei Amazon als Angebot für 30€ abgesahnt, sollte auch nicht wirklich schlechter als die 502 sein   und die 502 gibt es da für 53€ http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-G502-Proteus-Tunable-Gaming/dp/B00IEOEFFK/r bei Saturn ebenfalls kannst ja schauen, ob die in einer Filiale in deiner Nähe da wäre   LOGITECH G502 Proteus Core Mäuse günstig bei SATURN bestellen   Denn 70€ ist echt schon heftig...  ziemlich reiche Kumpels hat er da wohl ^^



> Tastatur: Logitech G910 Orion Spark RGB Romer-G USB Deutsch  hmm will er unbedingt..


 gutes Teil, wenn man auf Profiniveau spielen will...  ich hab den Vorgänger G710+ mal als Angebot für 80€ bekommen, von den Tasten her ähnlich, auch eine "mechanische", und der Vorteil zu einer billigen "Rubberdome"-Tastatur ist durchaus da - aber ob es mir +100€ (bezogen auf die Orion) wert wäre zu einer normalen Tastatur? Eher nein.


Passt aber sonst alles. Monitor auch, aber bestell ein HDMI-Kabel mit, sofern das nicht ganz klar als Zubehör im Lieferumfang beisteht. Und wenn man schon so viel ausgibt, dann nimm auch einen CPU-Kühler für 15-25€ dazu, der eher laute Box muss echt nicht sein. ZB den Freezer 13 CO


----------



## groundcontrol (27. Dezember 2015)

wäre Die das richtig?  62703 - 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2015)

groundcontrol schrieb:


> wäre Die das richtig?  62703 - 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming


  jo, die ist gut. Gibt natürlich noch weitere, ich glaub auch von KFA² gibt es eine günstigere mit 2 Lüftern.


----------



## groundcontrol (27. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt ist mir doch grade mein eigener PC abgeraucht.. ich wollte mal schauen welcher Lüfter bei mir so laut ist.. beim anhalten vom Lüfter des Netzteil mit einem Zollstock sind 2 Schaufeln abgebrochen..

hab dann schnell aus einem anderen Netzteil einen neuen Lüfter eingelötet..   Schon ist es wieder leise 

was mich auf die Idee gebracht hat auch mal aufzurüsten. eigentlich läuft alles was ich mache, WOW könnte halt mit schönerer Grafik laufen.

Verbaut habe ich:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und eine Geforce 560 TI.

evtl. die gleiche Maschine wie oben holen oder noch etwas warten?


----------



## Golgomaph (27. Dezember 2015)

Jup, die gibts eben auch mit 2 Lüftern, liefert bei nem Kumpel super Werte.
Hoffen wir dass die Kiste den Ansprüchen deines Juniors entspricht!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2015)

groundcontrol schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  der i5-2400 ist noch ganz okay, da reicht an sich nur ne neue Grafikkarte aus.  Mit Basteleien am NT wäre ich aber EXTREM vorsichtig, die haben auch oft noch Spannung drauf, wenn die vom Strom sind, und wenn du da was verhunzt, steht am Ende nachts mal die Bude in Flammen...


----------



## groundcontrol (27. Dezember 2015)

Bin gelernter Elektroniker, das mit den Elkos ist klar und ich weiß was ich tue.  Hab mal geschaut, mein I5 2400 ist erstaunlich gut beisammen,  ich glaube ich ordere mir ne 970 mit.   Danke


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2015)

die Maus ist grad auch bei zackzack im Angebot für effektiv 50€ ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. Dezember 2015)

Servus,

bei deinem Rechner reicht ne neue Graka und evtl. ein neues Netzteil.

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: Wieso investierst du für deinen Jungen in den alten, toten Haswell-Sockel?
Der Xeon ist für einen 11/12-Jährigen auch ein Overkill, da reicht locker ein i5. 
Bisher gibt es noch so gut wie keine Spiele, die nennenswert von mehr als 4 Kernen profitieren - und wenn, dann sind es Spiele, die für einen 11-Jährigen absolut uninteressant sind, weil sie ne rote Kennzeichnung tragen 

Mein Tipp also wie folgt:
be quiet dark pro 11 , ~ 140 €
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN250) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

msi Z170A Pro , ~ 110 €
MSI Z170-A Pro (7971-013R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

16 GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4 3200 , ~110 €
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16Q-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

intel i5 6600K boxed , ~250 €
Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

XFX R9 380 Black Edition 4 GB , ~210 €
XFX Radeon R9 380 Black Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R9-380P-4DB5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dann hättest du wenigstens aktuelle Hardware.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2015)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bei deinem Rechner reicht ne neue Graka und evtl. ein neues Netzteil.
> 
> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: Wieso investierst du für deinen Jungen in den alten, toten Haswell-Sockel?


 was spielt es für eine Rolle, ob ein Sockel neu oder schon 2-3 Jahre alt ist? Wenn man sich sicher wäre, dass man noch mal die CPU nachrüsten will: okay...  aber hier geht es nicht um einen Einsteiger-PC, den man erstmal nur mit nem Pentium oder core i3 ausstattet und definitiv in 1-2 Jahren mal aufrüsten will. Sondern sowohl bei Haswell als auch bei Skylake wird man sicher nicht die CPU nachrüsten wollen, wenn man mind einen core i5 nimmt - außer man ist richtiger Hardwarefreak, der auch Freude dran hat, wegen +10% nochmal 250€ rauszuhauen  

Aber wenn es mal mit nem i5 odder i7(Xeon) an CPU-Power mangelt, wird es eh wieder so weit sein, dass man denn neuesten Sockel nehmen würde. Daher muss nicht wegen der "Zukunftssicherheit" unbedingt Skylake wählen. 

Und wenn es um die paar Features geht, die Skylake hat: die interessieren doch echt nur absolute Hardwarefreaks...    was sind denn die Vorteile, außer dass man vielleicht "angeben" kann, das "neueste an Technik" zu haben?  Ich sehe da nur M.2-PCIe und USB3.1, und beides ist an sich nichts für den normalen Durchschnittsgamer. Die schnellen und teuren M.2-SSD werden die wenigstens Nutzer so unbedingt haben wollen, dass die nur deswegen nach 2-3 Jahren sauer sind, wenn sie vielleicht "nur" Haswell haben. Zudem, grad WEIL bisher kaum einer M.2-PCIe hat, ist die Frage, ob M.2-PCIe-SSDs überhaupt auf dem Markt etablieren - es kann gut sein, dass die in 2-3 Jahren ein reines und teures Nischenprodukt sind und immer noch nichts für den Durchschnittskunden.  Da reichen ein paar Hardwarefreaks, die so was kaufen, nicht unbedingt aus...  und auch USB3.1 wird auch die nächsten Jahre keinesfalls "nötig" sein, das bringt allenfalls für die Leute etwas, die sehr gerne besonders schnellere externe Speicherlaufwerke nutzen wollen, und selbst das kann man auch mit Haswell per kleinen Steckkarte irgendwann günstig nachrüsten. Es gibt also an sich keinen Grund, UNBEDINGT Skylake zu nehmen.

Wenn beides nun ziemlich gleich vom Preis wäre, dann wäre es okay. 



> Der Xeon ist für einen 11/12-Jährigen auch ein Overkill, da reicht locker ein i5.


 du sprichst von Overkill und "reicht locker...", empfiehlst aber ein Netzteil für 140€ und eine CPU, die quasi gleichteuer ist, dazu ein Board und RAM, was sogar teurer ist als das für den Xeon? Das ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn ^^



> Bisher gibt es noch so gut wie keine Spiele, die nennenswert von mehr als 4 Kernen profitieren - und wenn, dann sind es Spiele, die für einen 11-Jährigen absolut uninteressant sind, weil sie ne rote Kennzeichnung tragen


 Wieso sollten denn bitte nur Shooter von mehr als 4 Kernen profitieren? ^^  Es mag AKTUELL so sein, dass nur manche bisher Shooter nen Vorteil haben, aber in 2-3 Jahren, wenn auch die Konsolenversionen mehr und mehr auf 8 Kerne optimiert werden, dürfte der Xeon für alle Genres seine 8 Thread mehr nutzen können.  Zudem könnte man analog zu Deinem Argument zum i5 ebenso als Gegenargument sagen, dass es "_noch so gut wie keine Spiele_" gibt, die von einen Mehrtakt profitieren (der 6600k ist ja übertaktbar)  




> Dann hättest du wenigstens aktuelle Hardware.


 schön, aber was bringt das? Entscheidend ist doch, was man für eine Leistung für sein Geld bekommt, und wenn es technische Vorteile des neuen Sockels gibt, dann muss man sich fragen: brauche ich das? Da werden etliche Leute sagen "nö...". Vor allem wäre Dein PC auch schwächer, weil du zugunsten der teureren Haswell-Teile und des Netzteils eine schwächere Grafikkarte voschlagen "musst".

Dein PC ist gut, aber bei Preis-Leistung finde ich den Haswell überlegen, vor allem wenn einem M.2-PCIe nicht übermäßig wichtig ist.


----------



## groundcontrol (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mich noch einmal recht herzlich bedanken, die Komponenten für 2 PCs haben nun den weg zu uns gefunden.

Der Xeon ist echt ein Klasse Tipp, selbst mit Boxed Kühler wird der kaum warm und ist in meinem Fractal Design Define 5 Gehäuse kaum zu hören.

Ich habe mir noch einen 4k Monitor dazugekauft. Ich spiele jetzt WOW in 4K und nicht mal der Lüfter der MSI GTX970 läuft an.

Danke schön!!!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2016)

groundcontrol schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mich noch einmal recht herzlich bedanken, die Komponenten für 2 PCs haben nun den weg zu uns gefunden.
> 
> ...


 cool, viel Spaß dann


----------



## Golgomaph (12. Januar 2016)

Schön zu hören, viel Spaß euch!


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (12. Januar 2016)

Ist mir bei der GTX970 auch schon aufgefallen. Bei kleineren Spielen gibt der Lüfter sich gar keine Mühe. Da muss erst wieder ein Metal Gear oder Batman kommen, dass er zu hören ist


----------



## iPol0nski (12. Januar 2016)

Wenn alles Läuft is ja Top ;D


----------

